# my horrible experience



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

I was completly tortured yesterday. I was supposed to have a colonoscopy done Wednesday morning but it turned into a nightmare instead. I had stopped eating two days before the procedure just to make sure I was empty, because I was worried about drinking the gallon of stuff they gave me. I was right to be worried because it took me four hours just to get through half of it, and I spent all night alternating between going to the bathroom and thinking I was going to throw up. The thought of that stuff now, and I'll get sick. YUCK! Anyways, I reported to the hospital wednesday morning and they wanted me to pee in a cup (pregnancy test) I couldn't because I was weak, completly dehidrated and anything I could have squezzed out I did that morning before leaving. So they tryed hydrating me for a couple hours and I really did try, but it didn't work. I tryed convincing them that I had just ended my period a couple days earlier and there is no way I could be pregnant but they said that they MUST have the test to prove it. A nice nurse called the lab and asked them if they could do a blood test and the lab said 'no prob.' it can be done in half an hour. I was relieved because there is no way I could go through that prep again. Well, I guess it was getting close to the doctors lunch time because he insisted that we didnt have time for the blood test and that we just better do a flex without meds. I had no idea what this was and no meds. was not something I wanted to hear. I'm a VERY big baby and only agreed to the colonoscopy because I would be sedated. I started completly bawling and begged to try to pee again. He insisted that we won't even have time for that now and I was panicked and scared and completly crying. The nurse was trying to calm me down and told me that if I went through childbirth I could do this test. I eventually got to a point of just softly crying and they proceeded with shoving this tube up and around me. It really sucked, but hey, on the bright side, I have a nice healthy colon. IBS diagnose, yipee!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Karber, Your doctor sucks. I hope he gets firants in his underwear. Laurie


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Your doctor sucks and you need to get a new one. Had a bod exp with a colonoscopy and started to wake up during it. Came out bawling my head off and my Mom said to the Dr " What did you do to my baby?" ( I am 31, was 29 then) He said nothing comforting to her, and my Dad has these on a reg basis. Stopped going to the GI but have a nice new GI now. GET A NEW DR!!!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Your doctor has no compassion. Did you ever wonder before going into a colonoscopy if any of these doctors have ever had a colonoscopy before, with the prep and all? My doctor kept coaching me on how easy the whole thing would be, and blowing off all my questions, and all I could think was, "Okay, you jerk, but have you ever had one done, personally?" He wouldn't allow me a word in edgewise so unless I yelled at him while sedated (which I sincerely hope I did), he never truly got to know how I feel.


----------

